# مجموعة مشاركات حول الــ (control system)



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

الى كل الاخوة الاعضاء هذه مجموعة مشاركات في علم السيطرة عسى ان تكون مفيدة 




























PreloadImages('/common/images2003/btn_products_over.gif','/common/images2003/btn_purchasing_over.gif','/common/images2003/btn_services_over.gif','/common/images2003/btn_new_over.gif','/common/images2003/btn_company_over.gif','/common/images2003/btn_webresource_over.gif');
























Products























*Control System Professional*



















What's New in Version 2?



Features



*******s



Examples



[URL="http://media.wolfram.com/brochures/cspspecsheet.pdf"]*Download Product Information Sheet*

[/URL]



















































Buy Online



Documentation



Upgrade to Version 2



_Control System Professional Suite_



_Advanced Numerical Methods_



_Polynomial Control Systems_



For More Information



Engineering Solutions



Economics and Finance Solutions



Higher Education Solutions



















































Ask about this page



Print this page



Email this page



Give us feedback



Sign up for our newsletter:







































*Comprehensive Control System Environment with Integrated Symbolic Capability*






 _Control System Professional_ offers an object-oriented environment for solving common problems in control and systems areas within _Mathematica_. This robust application package covers all steps from creating and manipulating symbolic and numeric models to analyzing, designing, and simulating control systems. With _Control System Professional_, you can use analytical solutions to study relationships between design elements, gain added insight into complex composite systems, and use numerical solutions for plotting and testing. 



_Mathematica_'s _Control System Professional_ wins a Control Engineering Product Recognition Award! _Control System Professional_ handles linear MIMO (multi-input, multi-output) systems as well as SISO (single-input, single-output) systems in both time and frequency domains. You can use it to analyze state-space and transfer-function models of continuous-time (analog) and discrete-time (sampled) systems and freely convert between the types of models and the domains. 
_Control System Professional_'s built-in time-domain response functions make it easy to test your system to investigate step, impulse, and ramp responses as well as to simulate responses to any other input signal of your choice. The system's frequency response tools help you examine the stability of your system and make the necessary design decisions to meet your specifications. In addition, you can reduce the complexity of MIMO systems by having _Control System Professional_ generate singular value plots. 
Given system topology and descriptions of the blocks, you have in _Control System Professional_ all the tools you need to construct an arbitrary composite system. Cascade a set of systems, construct parallel interconnections of subsystems, close output and state feedback, and build even more intricate interconnections. Many other system manipulations, such as selecting or deleting subparts, can also be made with a single command. 
Use _Control System Professional_ to reveal system characteristics when you find and convert between different realizations, including Kalman, Jordan, balanced, and other forms. Then implement any of a variety of techniques to quickly reduce the order of your models. To correct the behavior of your control systems in a desired direction, a broad selection of feedback design tools is provided, including traditional and robust pole assignment algorithms as well as linear-quadratic optimal control tools. 
In addition to linear system analysis, _Control System Professional_ provides several linearization techniques that allow you to study the dynamics of nonlinear systems and in many cases to generate suitable approximations. 
_Control System Professional_ is widely applied in control engineering, mechanical engineering, aerodynamics, satellite instrumentation, civil engineering, electrical engineering, electronics, power electronics, hard drive manufacturing, communications, mobile communications, life sciences, biomedical engineering, pharmaceutics, pathology, business and finance, econometrics, mathematical sciences, physical sciences, geophysics, computer sciences, and process control. 



"CSPS [_Control System Professional Suite_] provides a unique and effective symbolic computation environment for solving control engineering problems.... _Mathematica_ works step by step, like a mathematical reasoning machine. This style makes... programs more readable and solutions easier to obtain. Solutions of control problems are also easier to understand. In addition, the structure of CSPS allows users and developers to readily customize and extend the built-in algorithms." *Béla Paláncz, Zoltán Benyó, and Levente Kovács*
"_Control System Professional Suite_" 
IEEE Control Systems Magazine​ _Control System Professional_ 2.0.3 requires _Mathematica_ 5.0 or higher and is available for all _Mathematica_ platforms. 

*Note:* For registered users of _Control System Professional_ 2, Version 2.0.3 is available for download. 














© 2007 Wolfram Research, Inc.


----------



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

بالامكان استخدام الروابط


----------



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

*Version Control System Comparison*

This is a comparison of version-control systems. It is split into several categories and sub-categories under which the systems are checked. 
*Timestamp:* $Id: scm-comparison.xml 262 2006-05-20 10:12:11Z shlomif $

Version Control System Comparison
Repository Operations
Atomic Commits
Files and Directories Moves or Renames
File and Directories Copies
Remote Repository Replication
Propagating Changes to Parent Repositories
Repository Permissions
Changesets' Support
Tracking Line-wise File History

Features
Ability to Work only on One Directory of the Repository
Tracking Uncommited Changes
Per-File Commit Messages

Technical Status
Documentation
Ease of Deployment
Command Set
Networking Support
Portability

User Interfaces
Web Interface
Availability of Graphical User-Interfaces.

License

*Repository *


----------



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

*Atomic Commits*

Support for atomic commits means that if an operation on the repository is interrupted in the middle, the repository will not be left in an inconsistant state. Are the check-in operations atomic? Are the check-in operations atomic, or can interrupting an operation leave the repository in an intermediate state? 
CVSNo. CVS commits are not atomic. AegisCommits are atomic. ArchYes. Commits are atomic. BitKeeperYes (but need to verify) ClearCaseYes. Commits (checkins) are atomic. CMSynergyYes. Commits are atomic. Co-OpYes. Commits are atomic. DarcsYes. Commits are atomic. MercurialYes. MonotoneYes. OpenCMYes. Commits are atomic. PerforceYes. Commits are atomic. PureCMYes. Commits are atomic. SubversionCommits are atomic. SuperversionCommits are atomic. svkCommits are atomic. VestaYes. Commits are atomic. Visual SourceSafeNo. VSS commits are not atomic. 
*Files and Directories Moves or Renames*

Does the system support moving a file or directory to a different location while still retaining the history of the file? 
CVSNo. Renames are not supported and a manual one may break history in two. AegisYes. Renames are supported. ArchYes. Renames are supported. BitKeeperYes. Renames are supported. ClearCaseYes. Directories are first-class controlled entities in Clearcase. Even supports controlling of symbolic/hard links. CMSynergyYes. Renames are supported. Co-OpRenames of files are supported. Renaming a directory requires creating a new one, moving the files and deleting the old one. Moved file histories are preserved. DarcsYes. Renames are supported. MercurialYes. Renames are supported. MonotoneYes. Renames are supported. OpenCMYes. Renames are supported PerforceNot directly (you copy and then delete but it manages to keep track of the branch; the item below allows for this very feature) PureCMYes. File renames are directly supported. File and folder moves require creating a new one and deleting the old one. Moved file histories are preserved. SubversionYes. Renames are supported. SuperversionNo. Renames are not supported. svkYes. Renames are supported. VestaYes. The unit of checkout/checkin is a directory tree. Files and directories can be added, deleted, and renamed between versions. Visual SourceSafeAffects the whole history, it's like renaming a file in the CVS repository. There is a kludgy workaround using "share-rename,move,delete" that gets what you want. 
*File and Directories Copies*

Does the version control system supports copying files or directories to a different location at the repository level, while retaining the history?


----------



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

fwLoadMenus(); 
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Best Practices & Benchmarks 
Best Practices & Benchmarks 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Members 
Certified Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Supplier Endorsements 
Supplier Endorsements 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Member Auditors 
Certified Member Auditors 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Executive Board Members 
Executive Board Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Executive Conference 
Executive Conference 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Members 
Certified Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Member Directory 
Member Directory 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]International Map 
International Map 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]International Members 
International Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Partners 
Partners 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]About System Integrators 
About System Integrators 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mission and History 
Mission and History 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Member Program 
Certified Member Program 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Best Practices & Benchmarks 
Best Practices & Benchmarks 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Executive Conference 
Executive Conference 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Insurance Programs 
Insurance Programs 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CSIA Members 
CSIA Members 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CSIA Affiliates 
CSIA Affiliates 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Executive Conference 
Executive Conference 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Best Practices & Benchmarks 
Best Practices & Benchmarks 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Member Program 
Certified Member Program 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Twenty Reasons to Join 
Twenty Reasons to Join 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Membership Application 
Membership Application 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Requirements 
Requirements 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Membership Application 
Membership Application 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Partners 
Partners 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Partner Application 
Partner Application 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Member Benefits 
Member Benefits 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Apply Today 
Apply Today 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Vendor Memberships 
Vendor Memberships 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Networking 
Networking 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Insurance 
Insurance 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Members 
Certified Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Partnering 
Partnering 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Experience 
Experience 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Best Practices & Benchmarks 
Best Practices & Benchmarks 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Members 
Certified Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Supplier Endorsements 
Supplier Endorsements 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Member Auditors 
Certified Member Auditors 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Qualifying Integrators 
Qualifying Integrators 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]How To Guides 
How To Guides 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Online Search 
Online Search 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Members 
Certified Members 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Member Directory 
Member Directory 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]International Members 
International Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Partners 
Partners 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Events 
Events 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]News Releases 
News Releases 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Member News 
Member News 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CSIA in the News 
CSIA in the News 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Training Seminars 
Training Seminars 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Executive Board Members 
Executive Board Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Executive Conference 
Executive Conference 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Members 
Certified Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Member Directory 
Member Directory 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]International Map 
International Map 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]International Members 
International Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Partners 
Partners 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]System Integration Market 
System Integration Market 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]System Integration Study 
System Integration Study 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]How To Guides 
How To Guides 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CSIA Members 
CSIA Members 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CSIA Affiliates 
CSIA Affiliates 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Association/Media Links 
Association/Media Links 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CSIA Newsletter 
CSIA Newsletter 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The Business Owner 
The Business Owner 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CSIA Logos & Images 
CSIA Logos & Images 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CSIA Marketing Literature 
CSIA Marketing Literature 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Member-Get-A-Member Program 
Member-Get-A-Member Program 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Certified Member Program 
Certified Member Program 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Best Practices & Benchmarks 
Best Practices & Benchmarks 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Executive Conference 
Executive Conference 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Newsletters 
Newsletters 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Contracts: Sample Documents 
Contracts: Sample Documents 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Training Seminars 
Training Seminars 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Marketing Documents 
Marketing Documents 




[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Licensing Opportunities 
Licensing Opportunities 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Association/Media Links 
Association/Media Links 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Survey Results 
Survey Results 
[/FONT]




[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Executive Board Members 
Executive Board Members 
[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Committee Members 
Committee Members 
[/FONT]




*Welcome to CSIA *


*The Wait Is Finally Over!!*

*Click here for all of the information regarding the prestigious and highly anticipated...*

*2007 Executive Conference: Eldorado Hotel & Spa in Santa Fe, NM, April 26-28*

*2007 Executive Conference Registration*

****Please register yourself and those traveling with you as soon as possible to ensure hotel room availability and an official coveted CSIA Shirt!*



*CSIA - Thought Leaders for the Application of Technology in Industry*

CONTROL SYSTEM INTEGRATORS ASSOCIATION - CSIA - is in its second decade of "helping better system integrators become better business people." Members gain the power of the association's broader presence and its insights into the best business and project management practices for the automation and IT domains. 


 
*CSIA's trademark Certified Member Program provides an industry-specific means for end users to identify areas of importance and minimize uncertainties in selecting a system integrator. This program also offers a framework for integrators to evaluate and continuously improve their own businesses*.
*Take a moment to view CSIA's "Value Proposition Statement" with a list of benefits that CSIA's Certified Members provide to clients and members. *

* Dec. 19, 2006 Membership Count: 214 US-Control System Integrators, 32 International-Control System Integrators,*

*and 56 Partner Members. *

If you are a Control System Integrator and a CSIA member, hopefully you have looked into our insurance program. It's your one guarantee of complete and adequate coverage at a great rate from an underwriter that understands our industry and its specific needs.
If you are not presently in CSIA, you will find it's one of the top benefits of joining the Association. Check it out by clicking below.
CSIA's Insurance Programs offer responsible and affordable coverage.
Learn more about CSIA under About CSIA. Get information on becoming a member under Join CSIA. Review CSIA's membership list under Find an Integrator. Download a free copy of CSIA's 2 Volume set, How to Work With and Select a Control System Integrator. And, check out the latest news on our members and events under News and Events.


Home | About CSIA | Join CSIA | Find an Integrator | News & Events | Integration Resources | Members Only | Contact CSIA
© 2007 Control System Integrators Association
640 Rice Blvd, Exton, PA 19341, USA, Phone: 800.661.4914, Fax: 888.581.3666, Email: [email protected]
Developed by Telesian Technology​
*What's New*

The long awaited 2007 Executive Conference Info is HERE! ​*JANUARY 18, 2007 *
*CONGRATULATIONS to Bachelor Controls for Re-Certification! *
*Become a CSIA Member today!*

Don't miss ARC's Orlando conference on "Collaborative Manufacturing Strategies" Feb. 12 - 15. It's very worthwhile. 
CSIA's Insurance Programs offer responsible and affordable coverage
See the latest survey results on "Group Medical Insurance Benefits"
Check out the latest articles featuring CSIA, from Control Engineering and Food Engineering.


----------



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

*NEWS*
Updated Version released 
August 18th 2006 A completely new Correspondence module are included in this update.​What has been seen, as a pitfall in so many project executions is the lack of tracing the project execution as the project develops. This not only with respect to internal communication and reporting to its own management,
but more importantly by diligently maintaining the Client relations and to keep track of any sub suppliers. To meet these important project objectives *PCS* has been developed around key access portals to the database;

Project Correspondence. 
Project Control incl. Variation Order, Change Request, Deviation etc. 
Project Meeting Agenda and Minutes of Meeting. 
Document Control. 
Document Planning, level 5 and level 4 roll-up. 
Equipment Tag Numbering, E&I lists, Preservation etc.
*PCS *is a multi project tool with no compromise in maintaining security of access to data. The program can be set up to define access level to any part of the database from a group level to an individual level within each project.
*PCS* user friendliness has been kept in mind during the development of the application. *
PCS* has been developed to be used both in a project- and a standard product based environment. 

*




*is a specialist database development firm and we have as one of our products the "PCS" Project Management Tool.  *SouthSoft* is a privately owned Norwegian company establish in 1990.
*E-mail:
[email protected]* 
Last updated: 18 aug 2006 ​


----------



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

OMS GIMBAL ACTUATOR FDI... 

*REACTION CONTROL SYSTEM*

The orbiter's reaction control system comprises the forward and aft RCS. The forward RCS is located in the forward fuselage nose area. The aft (right and left) RCS is located with the orbital maneuvering system in the OMS/RCS pods. 
Each RCS consists of high-pressure gaseous helium storage tanks, pressure regulation and relief systems, a fuel and oxidizer tank, a system that distributes propellant to its engines, and thermal control systems (electrical heaters). 
The forward and aft RCS units provide the thrust for attitude (rotational) maneuvers (pitch, yaw and roll) and for small velocity changes along the orbiter axis (translation maneuvers). 
The ascent profile of a mission determines the interaction of the RCS units, which depends on the number (one or two) of OMS thrusting periods. After main engine cutoff, the forward and aft thrusters are used to maintain attitude hold until external tank separation. Then the reaction control system provides a minus (negative) Z translation maneuver of about 4 feet per second to move the orbiter away from the external tank. Upon completion of the maneuver, the RCS holds the orbiter attitude until it is time to maneuver to the OMS-1 thrusting attitude. Although the targeting data for the OMS-1 thrusting period is selected before launch, the target data in the onboard general-purpose computers can be modified by the flight crew via the CRT and keyboard, if necessary, before the OMS thrusting period. 
The first thrusting period of the orbital maneuvering system (OMS-1) uses both OMS engines to raise the orbiter to a predetermined elliptical orbit. During the OMS-1 thrusting period, vehicle attitude is maintained by gimbaling (swiveling) the OMS engines. The reaction control system normally does not operate during an OMS thrusting period. If, during an OMS thrusting period, the gimbal rate or gimbal limits are exceeded, RCS roll control would be required; or if only one OMS engine is used during a thrusting period, RCS roll control would be required. 
During the OMS-1 thrusting period, the liquid oxygen and liquid hydrogen trapped in the main propulsion system ducts are dumped. The liquid oxygen is dumped out through the space shuttle main engines' combustion chambers, and the liquid hydrogen is dumped out through the right-side T-0 umbilical overboard fill and drain system. This velocity is precomputed in conjunction with the OMS-1 thrusting period. 
Upon completion of the OMS-1 thrusting period, the reaction control system can be used to null any residual velocities, if required. The flight crew uses the rotational hand controller or translational hand controller to command the applicable RCS thrusters to null the residual velocities. The reaction control system then provides attitude hold until it is time to maneuver to the OMS-2 thrusting attitude. 
The second thrusting period of the orbital maneuvering system (OMS-2) uses both OMS engines near the apogee of the orbit established by the OMS-1 thrusting period to circularize the predetermined orbit for that mission. The targeting data for the OMS-2 thrusting period is selected before launch; however, the target data in the onboard computers can be modified by the flight crew on the computer keyboard, if necessary, before the OMS thrusting period. 
Upon completion of the OMS-2 thrusting period, the reaction control system can be used to null any residual velocities, if required. It is then used for attitude hold and minor translation maneuvers as required for on-orbit operations. The flight crew can select primary or vernier RCS thrusters for attitude control in orbit. Normally, the vernier thrusters are selected for on-orbit attitude hold. 
If the ascent profile for a mission uses a single OMS thrusting maneuver, it is referred to as direct insertion. In a direct-insertion ascent profile, the OMS-1 thrusting period after main engine cutoff is eliminated and is replaced with a 5-feet-per-second RCS translation maneuver to facilitate the MPS dump. The RCS is used for attitude hold after the 5-feet-per-second translation maneuver. The OMS-2 thrusting period is then used to achieve orbit insertion. This profile allows the MPS to provide more energy for orbit insertion and permits easier use of onboard software. 
Additional OMS thrusting periods using one or both OMS engines are performed on orbit as needed for rendezvous, for payload deployment or for transfer to another orbit. 
For the deorbit thrusting maneuver, the two OMS engines are used. Target data for the deorbit maneuver is computed on the ground, loaded in the onboard general-purpose computers by uplink and voiced to the flight crew for verification of loaded values. The flight crew then initiates an OMS gimbal test by item entry in the CRT keyboard unit. 
Before the deorbit thrusting period, the flight crew moves the spacecraft to the desired attitude using the thrusters. After the OMS thrusting period, the RCS is used to null any residual velocities, if required. The spacecraft is then moved to the proper entry interface attitude using the RCS. The remaining propellants aboard the forward RCS are dumped by burning the propellants through the forward RCS yaw thrusters before entry interface if orbiter center-of-gravity control is necessary. 
The aft RCS plus X jets can be used to complete any OMS deorbit thrusting period if an OMS engine fails. In this case, the OMS-to-aft-RCS interconnect can be used to feed OMS propellant to the aft RCS. From an entry interface of 400,000 feet, the orbiter is controlled in roll, pitch and yaw with the aft RCS thrusters. The orbiter's ailerons become effective at a dynamic pressure of 10 pounds per square foot, and the aft RCS roll jets are deactivated. At a dynamic pressure of 20 pounds per square foot, the orbiter's elevons become effective, and the aft RCS pitch jets are deactivated. The rudder is activated at Mach 3.5, and the aft RCS yaw jets are deactivated at Mach 1 and approximately 45,000 feet


----------



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

The entry and landing RCS command subsystem operating program generates the dual fire commands to the individual RCS thrusters in response to commands from the flight control system during entry guidance, terminal area energy management, and approach and landing. This program sets the fire A and fire B commands equal to the aerojet DAP commands or the return-to-launch-site abort DAP commands, depending on the one selected by the flight control system. These commands are sent to the 20 aft RCS Y and Z jets. The fire B commands are also sent to redundancy management. 
The aerojet DAP is a set of general equations used to develop effector commands that will control and stabilize the orbiter during its descent to landing. The aerojet DAP resides in the entry OPS but is used only during entry, terminal area energy management, and approach and landing. 
This is accomplished by using either control stick steering commands or automatic commands as inputs to the equations. The solution of these equations results in fire commands to the available RCS jets and/or appropriate orbiter aerosurfaces. 
The on-orbit and transition digital autopilots also are rate command control systems. Sensed body rate feedback is employed for stability augmentation in all three axes. This basic rate system is retained in a complex network of equations whose principal terms are constantly changing to provide the necessary vehicle stability while ensuring sufficient maneuvering capability to follow the planned trajectory. 
For exoatmospheric flight or flight during the trajectory in which certain control surfaces are rendered ineffective by adverse aerodynamics, a combination of aft RCS jet commands and aerosurface commands is issued. For conventional vehicle flight in the atmosphere, the solution of equations results in deflection commands to the elevons, rudder, speed brake and body flap. Inputs from entry guidance can consist of automatic attitude, angle of attack, surface position and acceleration commands and control stick steering roll, pitch and yaw rate commands from the flight-crew-operated controllers or a combination of the two, since the software channels may be moded independently. 
Roll, pitch and yaw indicator lights on panel F6 indicate the presence of an RCS command during entry, terminal area energy management, and approach and landing. The indicators are L and R for roll and yaw left or right and U and D for pitch up and down. Their primary function is to indicate when more than two yaw jets are commanded and when the elevon drive rate is saturated. 
From entry interface until the dynamic pressure is greater than 10 pounds per square foot, the roll l and roll r lights indicate that left or right roll commands have been issued by the DAP. The minimum light-on duration is extended to allow the light to be seen even for a minimum impulse firing. When a dynamic pressure of 10 pounds per square foot has been sensed, neither roll light will be illuminated until 50 pounds per square foot has been sensed and two RCS yaw jets are commanded on. 
The pitch lights indicate up and down pitch jet commands until a dynamic pressure of 20 pounds per square foot is sensed, after which the pitch jets are no longer used. When 50 pounds per square foot is sensed, the pitch lights assume a new function. Both pitch lights will be illuminated whenever the elevon surface drive rate exceeds 20 degrees per second (10 degrees per second if only one hydraulic system is remaining). 
The yaw lights function as yaw jet command indicators throughout entry until the yaw jets are disabled at approximately 45,000 feet. The yaw lights have no other function. 
The forward RCS module and OMS/RCS pods can be removed to facilitate orbiter turnaround, if required, and are reusable for a minimum of 100 missions. 
The contractors are McDonnell Douglas Astronautics Co., St. Louis, Mo. (OMS/RCS pod assembly and integration); CCI Corp., Marquardt Co., Van Nuys, Calif. (primary and vernier thrusters); Brunswick, Lincoln, Neb. (RCS helium tanks); Consolidated Controls, El Segundo, Calif. (dc solenoid RCS high-pressure helium isolation valves and low-pressure vernier engine manifold isolation valves); Cox and Co., New York, N.Y. (RCS electrical heaters); Fairchild Stratos, Manhattan Beach, Calif. (RCS helium pressure regulators, propellant couplings, nitrogen tetroxide/monomethyl hydrazine and helium fill disconnects); Honeywell Inc., Clearwater, Fla. (RCS reaction jet drivers); Martin Marietta, Denver, Colo. (RCS propellant tanks); Metal Bellows Co., Chatsworth, Calif. (RCS flexible line assembly); Parker Hannifin, Irvine, Calif. (ac-motor-operated tank and manifold isolation valves, OMS/RCS crossfeed interconnect valves and manually operated isolation OMS/RCS valves); Rockwell International, Rocketdyne Division, Canoga Park, Calif. (RCS check valves); Brunswick-Wintec, Los Angeles, Calif. (filters). 
Click Here for ELECTRICAL POWER SYSTEM 
Click Here for Shuttle Mission Info 


 Return to KSC Home Page

Table of *******s


----------



## حسن هادي (14 فبراير 2007)

MSDN Home > MSDN Library > .NET Development > .NET Framework SDK > .NET Framework > Reference > Class Library > System.Windows.Formshttp://www.arab-eng.org/vb/ .NET Framework Class Library 
*Control Class*




Defines the base class for controls, which are components with visual representation.
For a list of all members of this type, see Control Members.
System.Object
System.MarshalByRefObject
System.ComponentModel.Component
*System.Windows.Forms.Control*
Derived classes
[Visual Basic]*Public Class Control Inherits Component Implements ISynchronizeInvoke, IWin32Window*[C#]*public class Control : Component, ISynchronizeInvoke, IWin32Window*[C++]*public __gc class Control : public Component, ISynchronizeInvoke, IWin32Window*[JScript]*public class Control extends Component implements ISynchronizeInvoke, IWin32Window**Thread Safety*

Only the following members are safe for multithreaded operations: BeginInvoke, EndInvoke, Invoke, InvokeRequired, and CreateGraphics.
*Remarks*

To create your own control class, inherit from the UserControl, *Control* classes, or from the other Windows Forms provided controls.
The *Control* class implements very basic functionality required by classes that display information to the user. It handles user input through the keyboard and pointing devices. It handles message routing and security. It defines the bounds of a control (its position and size), although it does not implement painting. It provides a window handle (hWnd).
Windows Forms controls use ambient properties so child controls can appear like their surrounding environment. An ambient property is a control property that, if not set, is retrieved from the parent control. If the control does not have a Parent and the property is not set, the control tries to determine the value of the ambient property through the Site property. If the control is not sited, if the site does not support ambient properties, or if the property is not set on the AmbientProperties object, the control uses its own default values. Typically, an ambient property represents a characteristic of a control, such as BackColor, that is communicated to a child control. For example, a Button will have the same *BackColor* as its parent Form by default. Ambient properties provided by the *Control* class include: Cursor, Font, *BackColor*, ForeColor, and RightToLeft.
*Note* To make your Windows Forms application support Windows XP visual styles, be sure to set the *FlatStyle* property to FlatStyle.System and include a manifest with your executable. A manifest is an XML file that is included either as a resource within your application executable or as a separate file that resides in the same directory as the executable file. For an example of a manifest, see the Example section of the FlatStyle enumeration. For more information about using the visual styles available in Windows XP, see Using Windows XP Visual Styles in the Windows Development section of the MSDN Library.​Windows Forms has accessibility support built in, and provides information about your application that allows it to work with accessibility client applications such as screen enlarger and reviewer utilities, voice input utilities, on-screen keyboards, alternative input devices, and keyboard enhancement utilities. There are instances when you will want to provide additional information to accessibility client applications. There are two ways of providing this additional information. You can set the AccessibleName, AccessibleDescription, AccessibleDefaultActionDescription, and AccessibleRole property values, which will be reported to accessibility client applications. This method is typically used to provide limited accessibility information for existing controls. Alternatively, you can write your own class deriving from the AccessibleObject or Control.ControlAccessibleObject classes, providing as much accessibility information as needed.
*Note* In order to maintain better performance, you should not set the size of a control in its constructor. The preferred method is to override the DefaultSize property.​The majority of the controls in the System.Windows.Forms namespace use the underlying Windows Common Control as a base to build upon. For more information about the Windows Common Controls, see the General Introduction to the Common Controls topic in the Windows Common Controls section of the Platform SDK documentation in the MSDN Library.
*Requirements*

*Namespace: *System.Windows.Forms
*Platforms: *Windows 98, Windows NT 4.0, Windows Millennium Edition, Windows 2000, Windows XP Home Edition, Windows XP Professional, Windows Server 2003 family, .NET Compact Framework
*Assembly: *System.Windows.Forms (in System.Windows.Forms.dll)
*See Also*

Control Members | System.Windows.Forms Namespace | Form | ScrollableControl | ContainerControl | Component | Control Members (Visual J# Syntax)Managed Extensions for C++ Programming 

_Syntax based on .NET Framework version 1.1.
Documentation version 1.1.1._

Send comments on this topic. © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


----------



## ICE MAN (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووورين يا جماعه


----------



## حسن هادي (17 فبراير 2007)

Before we offer any products to our customers; our application engineers analyze them for 
reliability, ease of use, technological status and, most importantly, value. We decided upon 
Future Design Controls line of controllers and recorders because they represent the most 
value we have ever seen in controllers and recorders. Their controllers and recorders have 
standard features which can only be found in controllers and recorders that cost three times as 
much. Additionally, they offer Supervisory Control And Data Acquisition (SCADA) software for 
FREE. Our customers, who have used this software, compare it to similar programs costing 
thousands of dollars for just basic software that still must be programmed. Most importantly, it 
is 21 CFR compliant for Pharmaceutical applications. It is available for download on this site, 
and customers can sign up for notification of program updates.

Another example of our product regimen is Pyromation. Pyromation temperature and level 
sensors, probes and switches are the most rugged and reliable, we have ever offered to our 
customers. Additionally, the expertise of the engineering staff has enabled them to make their 
products perform to standards and conditions other temperature and level manufacturers do 
not want to contemplate for even their most robust sensors, probes and switches. Pyromation 
sets the standard in the temperatureand level industry for innovation, reliability and value. As 
one of our customers proclaims, "Not everyone can make a temperature sensor. Pyromation is 
by far the best at what they do."

There are many devices on the market today that are used for calibration of all aspects of 
control technology. Presys Instruments offers the most complete package, at the lowest cost 
for accuracy, available today. Loop calibrations, sensor calibrations, are fast and simple. Plus 
all of their calibration devices can be linked to software for validation and record keeping 
purposes for industries where that demand is tantamount to their existence.

The datalogger equipment we offer covers the gamut of applications where record keeping and 
data analysis is necessary. ACR dataloggers are the most rugged, most accurate, most 
versatile we have ever tested. Their analytical and real-time software packages are designed 
for ease of use for the most inexperienced of users. Plus their importation of datalogged 
information to other spreadsheet programs is a breeze for even the datalogging novice.

Control Systems Engineering, Inc. also offers the most dependable device for license-free 
radio transmission of information and control signals. No longer are industries constrained to 
long, expensive conduit runs for data and control signal transmission. Industries that require 
interference-free, transmission of data and control signals no longer have to depend on 
expensive equipment that requires a radio license or even more expensive land-lines for their 
data and control. OMNEX Control Systems has developed the industry’s most reliable device 
for data and control transmission for distances up to twenty plus miles. OMNEX Control 
Systems Hop-Link devices operate interference-free with both analog and digital signals. Their 
reputation for mission critical radio equipment is unparalleled in the industry. Their guarantee 
of performance makes their equipment the most desired in water and wastewater applications, 
tank farms, oil fields, and any other places where signal transmission through wires or 
licensed radios is cost prohibitive.

Control Systems Engineering, Inc. has over 50 years of control and recorder industry 
experience. Founded in 1986, we have been offering our products and services to many 
customers in diverse industries. Lumber kilns, ovens, furnaces, food and dairy, 
pharmaceuticals, aircraft, biotech, automotive, shipping, water and wastewater, oil and 
petroleum, plastics, rail, are but some of the applications where we have served our 
customers. Most importantly, our customers know us for the integrity of our products and 
celebrate our business relationships. We welcome you to our site and we look forward to 
serving you


----------



## حسن هادي (17 فبراير 2007)

You need Java to see this applet.*WHAT'S NEW!
*



*Recorders & Data Acquisition
Paperless or 6 channel Strip - as 
low as $1,499!
**Specifications
**Specifications
*

*CAL 3300 32nd DIN 
**Controller
**CLICK TO ORDER
*

*Programmable HART® Head-Mounted or 
DIN-Rail Mounted Temperature
Transmitter
$285.00
**Control Systems Engineering, Inc. services a variety of customers whose successful 
operation depends upon accurate, cost-effective equipment for monitoring and controlling 
temperature, flow, level, pressure, humidity, and various other parameters. Whether it is 
our line of Pyromation temperature sensors (Thermocouple, RTD or Thermistor), Future 
Design controllers and recorders or the data acquisition equipment we offer; our customers 
can depend on our expertise to give them highly reliable products at competitive prices.
**Toll-Free **1-877-289-4497**
FAX 860-928-4254
*





































*Control Systems 
Engineering, Inc.
*
*Toll-Free **1-877-289-4497
*
geovisit();


----------



## المهندس25 (17 فبراير 2007)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااا


----------



## راكول (20 أكتوبر 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot thanks


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على جهدك الكبير يا باشمهندس حسن


----------



## حسن هادي (31 يناير 2008)

تقبلوا فائق احترامي اخوكم المهندس حسن الطائي 




"


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (31 يناير 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------

